# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد ثبت نام در كنكور 92

## shayan549

منظور از  دو بند (ج و د) در قسمت شرايط اختصاصي شركت در آزمون سراسري 92 در دفترچه راهنما ثبت نام چيه؟
ج ) متقاضياني كه از سال تحصيلي64-1363 به بعد، دو نوبت در آزمو ن هاي ورودي (دوره هاي روزانه ) رشته هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يانيمه متمركز پذيرفته شده باشند، حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 را نخواهند داشت.
د ) پذيرفته شده دوره هاي روزانه آزمون سراسري سال1391(اعم از رشته هاي متمركز و يا نيم ه متمركز ) حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 نخواهد داشت.

اين دو بند يعني چي ؟ من دو بار در كنكور شركت كردم و هر دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه مجاز شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم و تا حالا دانشگاه نرفتم .امسال بار سومه كه ميخوام كنكور بدم .تو بند ج نوشته كه اگه كسي  دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه پذيرفته شده باشه حق ثبت نام در آزمون 92 را نداره .اين شامل حال منم ميشه يا نه چون من دو بار قبول شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم .
خواهش ميكنم جواب بدين خيلي نگرانم.ميتونم امسال ثبت نام كنم يا نه؟

----------


## Holy Saeid

توروخدا يكي به من بگه كه :
براي من فارغ التحصل كه متولد بهمن سال 1372 هستم ، كد نظام وظيفه ام 5 هستش يا 6 ؟؟
يه نگاهي به صفحه 36 دفترچه ثبت نام كنكور بندازيد و يه نظري بديد ...

----------


## نحس

> منظور از  دو بند (ج و د) در قسمت شرايط اختصاصي شركت در آزمون سراسري 92 در دفترچه راهنما ثبت نام چيه؟
> ج ) متقاضياني كه از سال تحصيلي64-1363 به بعد، دو نوبت در آزمو ن هاي ورودي (دوره هاي روزانه ) رشته هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يانيمه متمركز پذيرفته شده باشند، حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 را نخواهند داشت.
> د ) پذيرفته شده دوره هاي روزانه آزمون سراسري سال1391(اعم از رشته هاي متمركز و يا نيم ه متمركز ) حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 نخواهد داشت.
> 
> اين دو بند يعني چي ؟ من دو بار در كنكور شركت كردم و هر دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه مجاز شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم و تا حالا دانشگاه نرفتم .امسال بار سومه كه ميخوام كنكور بدم .تو بند ج نوشته كه اگه كسي  دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه پذيرفته شده باشه حق ثبت نام در آزمون 92 را نداره .اين شامل حال منم ميشه يا نه چون من دو بار قبول شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم .
> خواهش ميكنم جواب بدين خيلي نگرانم.ميتونم امسال ثبت نام كنم يا نه؟


میگه پذیرفته شده نمیگه مجاز شده خیالت تخت تو فرم 2 پر کردی

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> توروخدا يكي به من بگه كه :
> براي من فارغ التحصل كه متولد بهمن سال 1372 هستم ، كد نظام وظيفه ام 5 هستش يا 6 ؟؟
> يه نگاهي به صفحه 36 دفترچه ثبت نام كنكور بندازيد و يه نظري بديد ...


دفترچه اعزام به خدمت رو ارسال کردید؟ 
باید خودتون رو به نظام وظیفه معرفی کنید و با استفاده از کد 5 ، در صورت قبولی در هر یک از رشته ها ، از خدمت ترخیص خواهید شد.

----------


## Mahdi

خیرلازم به دفترچه اعزام نیست اگه فارغ التحصیل91هستی تایکسال لازم نیس کاری انجام بدی فقط اردیبهشت 92باید بری دفترچه اعزامو پرکنی اگه تاریخ اعزامت قبل نتایج کنکوربودباید بری .من خودمم متولدبهمن 72هستم کدنظام وظیفه هم 5هستش

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> منظور از  دو بند (ج و د) در قسمت شرايط اختصاصي شركت در آزمون سراسري 92 در دفترچه راهنما ثبت نام چيه؟
> ج ) متقاضياني كه از سال تحصيلي64-1363 به بعد، دو نوبت در آزمو ن هاي ورودي (دوره هاي روزانه ) رشته هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يانيمه متمركز پذيرفته شده باشند، حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 را نخواهند داشت.
> د ) پذيرفته شده دوره هاي روزانه آزمون سراسري سال1391(اعم از رشته هاي متمركز و يا نيم ه متمركز ) حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 نخواهد داشت.
> 
> اين دو بند يعني چي ؟ من دو بار در كنكور شركت كردم و هر دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه مجاز شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم و تا حالا دانشگاه نرفتم .امسال بار سومه كه ميخوام كنكور بدم .تو بند ج نوشته كه اگه كسي  دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه پذيرفته شده باشه حق ثبت نام در آزمون 92 را نداره .اين شامل حال منم ميشه يا نه چون من دو بار قبول شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم .
> خواهش ميكنم جواب بدين خيلي نگرانم.ميتونم امسال ثبت نام كنم يا نه؟


مشکلی نیست . چون انتخاب رشته نکردی و در نتیجه  پذیرفته شده محسوب نمیشی.

----------


## Pejmana

سلام خسته نباشید 

من شهریور امسال نتونستم دیپلم بگیرم و  یک درس افتاده دارم . 
دی ماه 100 درصد دیپلمم رو میگیرم 

الان برای ثبت نام در آزمون باید چکار کنم ....

ازتون "خواهش میکنم " هر چه سریعتر بم بگید چون فردا دیگه ننمیشه ثبت نام کرد .. ..

سپاس گزارم

----------


## haghft

> سلام خسته نباشید 
> 
> من شهریور امسال نتونستم دیپلم بگیرم و  یک درس افتاده دارم . 
> دی ماه 100 درصد دیپلمم رو میگیرم 
> 
> الان برای ثبت نام در آزمون باید چکار کنم ....
> 
> ازتون "خواهش میکنم " هر چه سریعتر بم بگید چون فردا دیگه ننمیشه ثبت نام کرد .. ..
> 
> سپاس گزارم


من هم دقیقا چنین تشابهی رو دارم
توی دفترچه خوندم که زده اخذ دیپلم تا شهریورماه 92
پس نگران نباش و ثبت نام کن

----------


## Pejmana

> من هم دقیقا چنین تشابهی رو دارم
> توی دفترچه خوندم که زده اخذ دیپلم تا شهریورماه 92
> پس نگران نباش و ثبت نام کن



پس اون معدل دیپلم رو چیکار کنیم ؟

----------


## Sajad TbT

> خیرلازم به دفترچه اعزام نیست اگه فارغ التحصیل91هستی تایکسال لازم نیس کاری انجام بدی فقط اردیبهشت 92باید بری دفترچه اعزامو پرکنی اگه تاریخ اعزامت قبل نتایج کنکوربودباید بری .من خودمم متولدبهمن 72هستم کدنظام وظیفه هم 5هستش


مهدی جــان من که متولد 73 هستم ، کد 4 رو باید میزدم دیگه ؟!!

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> پس اون معدل دیپلم رو چیکار کنیم ؟


شما الان نمیتونید ثبت نام کنید و باید منتظر دور دوم ثبت نام باشید که مربوط به قبولی های دی ماه هست.

----------


## afshin 55

سلام . خواستم بدونم من که متولد بهمن 72 هستم و سال دومه که کنکور میدم . و هنوز پیش دانشگاهی رو نگرفتم( دانش آموز حضوری بزرگسالانم) .کد نظام وظیفه رو باید 5 بزنم یا 4 
؟
 چون تو دفترچه نوشته 4 یه بخشش مربوط به پیش دانشگاهی بزرگسالان هست و 5 هم نوشته متولد 72 و قبل ازآن که حضوری مدرک پیشدانشگاهی گرفتن.( نمیدونم این گرفتن مربوط به زمان ثبت نام کنکوره 
یا تا قبل از شرکت در آزمون) حالا من نه فارغ التحصیلم و نه متولد 73 و بعد از اون .

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

کد 4.

----------


## Mahdi

اره SajadTbT23 جان

----------


## haghft

> پس اون معدل دیپلم رو چیکار کنیم ؟


معدل سال پیش دانشگاهی رو هیچی نمیزنی تا بگیری بعد بهمن میزنی
دیپلم هم فکر کنم همون سال سوم باشه که سراسری بود

----------


## tooohidmusic

> من هم دقیقا چنین تشابهی رو دارم
> توی دفترچه خوندم که زده اخذ دیپلم تا شهریورماه 92
> پس نگران نباش و ثبت نام کن


دوستان منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم دیپلمم رو دی ماه میگیرم چون سرباز بودم تازه خدمتم تموم شده....
منم خوندم که تا شهریور 92 مهلت هست... اما نکته اینحاست ما کی میتونیم ثبت نام کنیم و اینکه بعد ما دیپلم وو میگیریم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو باید چیکار کنیم ؟ لطفا هرکی میتونه یه توضیح خوب بده که سردرگم هستم
دوستمون نوشته بهمن میگیریم... منظورش و متوجه نشدم... بهمن 91 ؟؟؟ اگه میشه یه توضیح کامل بده....

----------


## ghader-gsm

من كه ترم آخر كارداني هستم  وبهمن ماه هم تموم مي كنم الان ميتونم ثبت نام كنم يا نه ؟
و دانشگاه ما هم از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده مي كنه مشكلي برام بوجود نمياد؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> دوستان منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم دیپلمم رو دی ماه میگیرم چون سرباز بودم تازه خدمتم تموم شده....
> منم خوندم که تا شهریور 92 مهلت هست... اما نکته اینحاست ما کی میتونیم ثبت نام کنیم و اینکه بعد ما دیپلم وو میگیریم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو باید چیکار کنیم ؟ لطفا هرکی میتونه یه توضیح خوب بده که سردرگم هستم
> دوستمون نوشته بهمن میگیریم... منظورش و متوجه نشدم... بهمن 91 ؟؟؟ اگه میشه یه توضیح کامل بده....


راه معمول و رایج بین دانش ۀموزانی که شرایط شما رو دارند ، ثبت نام در یک مرکز پیش دانشگاهی غیر حضوری هست. در این صورت شما امتحانات ترم اول پیش دانشگاهی رو اسفند ماه و ترم دوم رو خرداد ماه میدید و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میگیرید

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> من كه ترم آخر كارداني هستم  وبهمن ماه هم تموم مي كنم الان ميتونم ثبت نام كنم يا نه ؟
> و دانشگاه ما هم از معافيت تحصيلي استفاده مي كنه مشكلي برام بوجود نمياد؟


شما باید به همراه فارغ التحصیلان دی ماه ثبت نام کنید اما در مورد معافیت تحصیلی باید دقیقا با سازمان نظام وظیفه صحبت کنید ، چون دستورالعمل های سازمان سنجش و نظام وظیفه در مواردی با هم تناقض داره.

----------


## soheiljiji

> شما باید به همراه فارغ التحصیلان دی ماه ثبت نام کنید اما در مورد معافیت تحصیلی باید دقیقا با سازمان نظام وظیفه صحبت کنید ، چون دستورالعمل های سازمان سنجش و نظام وظیفه در مواردی با هم تناقض داره.


سلام. من دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد هستم و متولد 73،پارسال کنکور دادم سراسری قبول نشدم. برای ثبت نام کدوم کد را وارد کنم ؟ تو دانشگاه هم برای معافیت تحصیلی اقدام کردم و از طریق پلیس +10 معافیت گرفتم. میخواستم ببینم برای ثبت نام کنکور 93 ،کد نظام وظیفم چی باید باشه(4 یا 5)؟

----------

